# Last Weekends Results/Photos



## alx (Oct 8, 2009)

..................................................  ...


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats on your placings, maybe not what you had hoped for, but still an accomplishment. Thanks for sharing those great pics.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 9, 2009)

Way to go Alex...nice job!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations on your placement...

Love that dog with the Xray Vision...LOL


----------



## cheapchalee (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice job, congradulations on your accomplishment.  

Charlie


----------



## chefrob (Oct 9, 2009)

looks like fun........need to get tha devil dog to do some hokus-pokus on dem othern folk!


----------



## bbqhead (Oct 9, 2009)

congratulations on your calls, the chicken looks awesome!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks great Alex.  Man that is some good looking chicken.


----------



## pignit (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## scarbelly (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice Congratulations on the placements 
Wish I had the time to do this. The food all looks awesome


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 9, 2009)

Just checked out the website.  They had the cornhole competition.  That would be worth going just for that.  Play some cornhole.


----------



## old poi dog (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations to you and the team. The chicken look absolutely delicious. I also like the looks of your RV/catering rig.


----------



## ronp (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats are in order.


----------



## rivet (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey, great post and congratulations on your placings. Though they may not have been what you were shooting for, still very respectable. Sorry about your fuel probs ruining your brisket's chances.

Those thighs looked out of this world! How do you get them so uniform and tight? Do you pin the skin on the underside? Great looking glaze on the finished product too.

I'm sure you had a good time, though. Front Royal is pretty this time of year and I bet the drive out there was beautiful too.


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 9, 2009)

*Good Job Alex *






 seriously. You had to have had fun too, or you wouldn't have taken the time to enjoy the beautiful sky and surroundings. Those thighs are killer!!!


----------



## blue (Oct 9, 2009)

Conragts on placing.  Looks like you got a pretty nice set up there ALX.


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 9, 2009)

Great looking food!  I'd like to see how the heck you prep those thighs to get them so uniform!  I was thinking about heading dow to Dover to check out the comp.  Never been there before and heard it was a good time.  We don't do comps, but we like to visit, hang out and walk around.   NJ State BBQ & Blues Fest in N. Wildwood is one we usually hit.  It's cool to be able to walk in and around the competitors and see how they prep and plate.


----------

